# [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I &quot;Revelations&quot; erhältlich! (330MB)



## pirx (2. Juni 2007)

*[X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*

Liebe Freunde des X3-Universums

Seit gestern, 1. Juni, steht dieser Mod zum Download zur Verfügung. Die Feature-Liste hört  sich wirklich sehr vielversprechend an, so soll es u.a. *90 neue Sektoren, 95 neue Schiffe* (darunter M0 Schiffe und viele M7 Fregatten), *neue Waffen und Schilde, 45 neue Kommandos, neue Stationen und 20 neue Missionen* geben!

Also vieles Neues zu entdecken, genau die richtige Herausforderung bei einem verregneten Wochenende   

Zur Download/Feature-Seite:
http://www.thexuniverse.com/viewtopic.php?t=3523&sid=b496ef6e298bfb3277955f882ee3fe16

Deutsche Anleitung meines Universaltranslators zur Installation:
1.) Extrahiert den Inhalt des *.rar (*.zip) Downloads in den Ordner wo ihr das X3.exe habt. Vergewissert euch unbedingt, dass in eurem X3-Ordner keine *.dat / *.cat Files mit einer höheren Nummer als 10 sind. Wenn doch, müsst ihr die Xtended-Mod-cat/dat-Files auf die nächst höheren Nummern umbenennen!
2.) Im Download ist ebenfalls ein Ordner "Soundtrack" enthalten. Diesen in den Soundtrack-Ordner von X3 extrahieren und bestehende Files überschreiben.   
3.) Extrahiere das XTM-Script. Doppelklick für Installation, Cycrow's Installer (den gibts hier: http://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=121351) nach Installation beenden.
4.) Im X3/mod Ordner dürfen KEINE anderen Mods installiert sein!
5.) Viel Spass beim erweiterten X3 Reunion-Universum ... starten könnt ihr den Mod über -> neues Spiel -> selbst erstelltes Spiel, dann habt ihr folgende Charaktere zur Auswahl: http://www.thexuniverse.com/viewtopic.php?t=3527

Mein Ersteindruck: *SEHR GUT!* 

(achja, natürlich müsst ihr die allerneueste Version von X3 von Egosoft installiert haben. Zudem empfehle ich für das normale, nicht modifizierte Spiel grundsätzlich dringendst das "Bonus-Pack" (du hier: http://www.egosoft.com/download/x3/bonus_de.php) mit einigen wirklich sehr sinnvollen signierten Scripts, ansonsten z.B. ein HQ beinahe unmöglich zu managen ist!)

Allgemeine Infos zu X3:
http://www.seizewell.de/portal.php?topic_id=2457

(Da habe ich in der ersten Euphorie doch glatt übersehen, dass es hier ein ja extra Mod -Forum gibt, bei Bedarf kann gern verschoben werden)


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*

Unbedingt mal den Trailer angucken: http://www.thexuniverse.com/viewtopic.php?t=3284&sid=96388b960ad2d88b1cbf23e2660cd325

der ist meiner Meinung nach beinahe perfekt; Musik, Kameraführung alles stimmt und das bei einem Mod ... da könnten sich manche Vollpreisspiele mal was abgucken.


----------



## pirx (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				shimmyrot am 03.06.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ... da könnten sich manche Vollpreisspiele mal was abgucken.



Das Ding könnte tatsächlich glatt als kostenpflichtiges Addon durchgehen  

Hier habe ich übrigens noch eine Sektorenkarte zum Xtended-Mod gefunden:
http://www.co2.homepage.t-online.de/x3/xtended-sektor-karte-DE.GIF


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				shimmyrot am 03.06.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt mal den Trailer angucken: http://www.thexuniverse.com/viewtopic.php?t=3284&sid=96388b960ad2d88b1cbf23e2660cd325
> 
> der ist meiner Meinung nach beinahe perfekt; Musik, Kameraführung alles stimmt und das bei einem Mod ... da könnten sich manche Vollpreisspiele mal was abgucken.




HEILIGE SCH.... Wenn sich die Schiffe nun tatsächlich so wie im Trailer bewegen bzw wenn sie so fliegen, dann wirds Zeit meinen Joystick abzustauben.

Hach freu.... endlich isser da  JIPPPIEEEEE


----------



## gliderpilot (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				shimmyrot am 03.06.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt mal den Trailer angucken: http://www.thexuniverse.com/viewtopic.php?t=3284&sid=96388b960ad2d88b1cbf23e2660cd325


Ich habs zwar noch nicht runtergeladen, aber durch den Trailer habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich (sobald ich Lust habe nochmal alles bei Null anzufangen  ) ein neues, altes Lieblingsspiel haben werde


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 03.06.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> HEILIGE SCH.... Wenn sich die Schiffe nun tatsächlich so wie im Trailer bewegen bzw wenn sie so fliegen, dann wirds Zeit meinen Joystick abzustauben.


Da muss ich dich leider entäuschen, so geniale Formationsflüge wie bei 1:53 wirst du so in X3 nicht finden, die sind mit 3Ds Max gemacht. 
Aber alleine die "Kondensstreifen" sind doch schon   



			
				gliderpilot am 03.06.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs zwar noch nicht runtergeladen, aber durch den Trailer habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich (sobald ich Lust habe nochmal alles bei Null anzufangen  ) ein neues, altes Lieblingsspiel haben werde


Du musst noch nicht einmal neu anfangen, es gibt den X3-X3 Converter, der importiert alle deine Stationen, Schiffe, Einstellungen etc ins XTended Universum.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*

Ach schade ...  aber die Kondensstreifen machen schon was her 

Und die neuen Effekte sind auch deutlich besser ^^


----------



## gliderpilot (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				shimmyrot am 03.06.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst noch nicht einmal neu anfangen, es gibt den X3-X3 Converter, der importiert alle deine Stationen, Schiffe, Einstellungen etc ins XTended Universum.


Ich habe aber mal den Speicherplatz gebraucht - alles gelöscht. Also muss ich schon neu anfangen. Und dazu fehlt mir im Moment die leider sie Zeit.


----------



## pirx (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				gliderpilot am 04.06.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> shimmyrot am 03.06.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja... Neuanfang ist relativ. Wirklich neu anfangen tut man eigentlich nur mit dem verstossenen Yaki-Char, der hat ein  Schiff und nur 13000 Credits und vom Universum ist nur wenig aufgedeckt. Alle anderen Start-Chars sind schon sehr oder sehr sehr gut begütert, viele Schiffe und ein aufgedecktes (altes) Universum.

Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass das Universum allgemein aufgerüstet hat, also natürlich auch die "Roten". Meine 5 geschenkten Unihändler sind zB. alle im Nu hopps gegangen, fraglich ob die jemals ihre Kosten eingespielt hätten... ich kann mich täuschen, aber eventuell gibts mehr ungewollte Zusammenstösse, speziell bei Toren, da auch mehr fette Schiffe unterwegs sind. Die zerhackstückeln mit ihren Schilden bei "Unfällen" son 125MJ-Frachter bevor man auf zwei gezählt hat


----------



## hibbicon (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*

Hi,
das hört sich ja alles vielversprechend an.

Ich habe mir noch einen alten Spielstand in einer sehr frühen Phase des Spiels aufgehoben, mit ein paar Fabriken, 10 Mio. Cash und 5 Uni-Händlern. 

Soll ich ein neues Spiel anfangen oder den Spielstand mittels Converter in die Mod einbinden ?


----------



## pirx (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: [X3 Reunion] Xtended-Mod Phase I "Revelations" erhältlich! (330MB)*



			
				hibbicon am 05.06.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich ein neues Spiel anfangen oder den Spielstand mittels Converter in die Mod einbinden ?


Naja... das sei natürlich dir überlassen  Nachteile gibts durch Konvertierung keine, soweit ich das rausgelesen habe...
Ich persönlich habe erst gestern gemerkt, dass der Mod auch bei einem ganz normalen Spielstart funktioniert! Vorher dachte ich das gehe nur über "Selbst erstellte Spiele" ^_^ 
Sogar die Storyline dürfte funktionieren, Bala Gi jedenfalls ganz sicher.  Wer mal schauen will, was der Mod tatsächlich alles zu bieten hat, ist mit einem der vorgefertigten Spiele aus den selbst erstellten Spiele sicher gut bedient. Ich habe jedenfalls als Argonen Händler ganz von vorne begonnen... irgendwie fehlt mir sonst der Bezug zur ganzen Kohle, Schiffe usw. Wirkt so planlos...


----------

